# Temporarily marking Hatchling lizards



## Soma123 (Mar 22, 2018)

Hey Guys I was wondering what people use to temporarily mark their hatchling lizards and would be safe to use on water dragons. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cris (Mar 22, 2018)

A permanent pen or clip their claws if it needs to last longer.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 22, 2018)

a dab of nail polish,it will come off with the next shed


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 22, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> a dab of nail polish,it will come off with the next shed


Yep, I use nail polish on all the turtles.


----------



## Scutellatus (Mar 22, 2018)

Personally I wouldn't be putting toxic nail polish anywhere near a dragons skin. Non-toxic kids textas may work, you might just have to re-apply it every couple of days is all.
There is also the problem of when they shed, working out who is who might be an issue. 
You could take photos of their specific markings and use them to identify each one.
[doublepost=1521710056,1521709624][/doublepost]Another thought I just had was UV body paint. Surely it is less toxic than nail polish and a bit of fun too.


----------



## cris (Mar 22, 2018)

What is the reason for marking them? That would be a useful to get better advice.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 22, 2018)

people mark them so they know which reptiles are sold and to whom.Also some mark them to identify sex etc.
Plus a guy who shared my table at a couple of expos used the markings to quickly identify hypo's,leatherbacks & from other people's dragons he was selling on their behalf


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 22, 2018)

I've known people who use correction fluid.


----------



## Soma123 (Mar 22, 2018)

cris said:


> What is the reason for marking them? That would be a useful to get better advice.



Mostly for identification. I’m also curious about the different ways people I’d them.


----------



## Bl69aze (Mar 22, 2018)

At work uses visual identifications like missing digits, but they also use black and blue markers marking different limbs


----------



## cris (Mar 22, 2018)

Soma123 said:


> Mostly for identification. I’m also curious about the different ways people I’d them.


Another simple thing you can do with many reptiles (and other animals) is just take pics, reptiles with obvious markings will have unique variations that are pretty easy to tell apart if you are not dealing with very large numbers.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 23, 2018)

cris said:


> Another simple thing you can do with many reptiles (and other animals) is just take pics, reptiles with obvious markings will have unique variations that are pretty easy to tell apart if you are not dealing with very large numbers.


that doesn't always work,my first year of breeding just 1 pair of central and 1 pair of pygmy beardies I had 145 & 48 hatchies. I didn't need to mark them but you can imagine the drama trying to tell that many apart


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 23, 2018)

Hehe one bumper year a few years back now we had 660 turtle hatchies in the month of December at AFT.


----------

